# Split a new feral swarm?



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

You should have plenty of time for a walk-away split. Of course, if you feed, then you have time for multiple splits this season. It all depends on how ambitious you want to be in your first year.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Split it and feed during your dearth. Feeding sugar water is cheap. Wait for honey next year when you will have 2 hives or even more if you want. This will allow you to dive right into beekeeping and learn a lot, basically for free. J


----------

